# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  ~×~{جميع انواع الكوفي }~×~

## ليلاس

*السسسلآم عليكــمـ ..]*








{القهوة التركيه}




المقادير 

فنجانين ماء 
ملعقة صغيرة سكر{او بدون حسب الرغبة}

ملعقتين صغيرتين من البن قهوة مع هال مطحون او بدون
*
الطريقة 
*
ضعي الماء في ركوة صغيرة 
و أضيفي السكر والبن وحركي على نار معتدلة الحرارة 

عندما تغلي القهوة خففي النار 

واغلي لمدة دقيقة مع رفع الركوة واعادتها

قدمي القهوة التركية ساخنة

----------


## ليلاس

{قهوة تركية بالكاكاو}







المقادير والطريقة

كوبين حليب مراعي + ملعق صغيره

كاكاو + ملعقتين صغيرتين قهوة تركية
نخليها تغلي وتصفى عند التقديم في اكواب 

وممكن نضربها في الخلاط الكهربائي 

اذا حبينا تكون لها رغوه

----------


## ليلاس

{القهوة الخليجية} 





المقادير 

فنجانين بن قهوة مقلية بدرجه فاتحه وخشنه 

ملعقتين صغيرتين هيل

نصف ملعقة صغيرة زعفران

ملعقتين طعام ماء ورد 

لتر ماء

*
الطريقة 
*

يغلى الماء ثم تضاف القهوه وتغلى ثلاث مرات 
وتترك جانبا لدقائق حتى ينزل التفل في قاع الاناء 

ضعي الهيل والزعفران وماء الورد في الدله 

واسكبي فوقها القهوة

----------


## ليلاس

كابتشينو 



المقادير

علبة حليب نستلة مركز

4اكواب ماء مغلي 

علبة قشطة 

1/2ملعقه صغيره كاكاو 

1/2 ملعقه صغيره نسكافي 

*
الطريقة
*

توضع في الخلاط وتخفق جيدا 

حتى تتكون رغوة كثيفة 

ثم تصب في اكواب ويزين الوجة بالنسكافي

----------


## ليلاس

كابتشينو ..2..




المقادير 

1- فنجان قهوه سـكر 

2- فنجان قهوه نسكافيـه 

3- فنجان قهوه مـــــاء 


*
الطريقة 
*
يوضع في خلاط البيض الى ان تصبح رغــوه 
يغلى حليب{اي حليب باستثناء الصافي واذا ثبت المراعي}

حسب الرغبة 
_يوضع مقدار ملعقة من الرغوة في كل كوب 

ثم يصب الحليب المغلي من الاعلى < يعنى من ارتفاع بسيط

عن الكوب ثم على الوجه قليل من بودره الكاكاو 

او قليل من النسكافيه

----------


## ليلاس

رغوة الكابتشينو 




المقادير

فنجان نسكافيه

فنجان سكر

فنجان ماء بارد
*
الطريقه
*

توضع المقادير مع بعض 
وتضرب بالخلاط الكهربائي

لين تصبح عندي الرغوة 

واقدمها مع الحليب بعد التسخين 

{هذي الخلطة تجمد في
الفريزر وتستخدم وقت اللزوم}

----------


## ليلاس

القهوة الفرنسية







المقادير 


ايس كريم فانيللا 

{سيحيها على نار هادئة الى ان تسخن قبل الغليان}


سيحي ما يكفي لنصف كوب


2-3 ملعقتين صغار كوفي ميت


ملعقة نسكافيه


مكسرات 
{لوز+ كاجو+ فستق+ فول سوداني

او اي مكسرات تحبيها}


قطعيها قطع صغيرة


نصف كوب ماء مغلي


*
الطريقة
*
اضعي {كوفي ميت+ نسكافيه}


في كوب ثم اضيفي الايس كريم و اخلطي جيدا


اضيفي الماء المغلي مع التقليب


وفي النهاية اضيفي المكسرات

----------


## ليلاس

قهوة المارس



المقادير


1ملعقه متوسطه نسكافه


2ملعقه متوسطه كوفي ميت


1مارس الحجم الكبير


كاس ماء مغلي


سكر حسب الرغبه.


*
الطريقة
*
تخلط جميع المقادير بخلاط الكاس الكهرائي


ثم يجمل بمبشور كاكاو فليك.


*
ملاحظة :
*


ممكن استبدال المارس 


بـ جالكسي كراميل أوكاكاو أولكر المربعات


أواي نكهه خليط شراب الموكا بالتوفي .

----------


## ليلاس

قهوة موكا 





المقادير:

ـ 5 ملاعق من قهوة نسكافيه

ـ ملعقة سكر بني ناعم

ـ نصف لتـر مـن الحـليب الكـامل الدسم

ـ قطعة شكولاته سوداء مفتتة لأجزاء صغيرة 

ـ كوب من الكريمة الكاملة الدسم

ـ قطع ثلج للتقديم.

*
الطريقة:
*
1 ـ ضعي القهوة في الابريق 
مع نصف لتر من الماء المغلي والسكر 
حركي المقادير جيدا ثم اتركيها جانبا لتبرد

2 ـ في انتظار ذلك ضعي الحليب والشكولاته
في حلة متوسطة حتى تذوب الشكولاته تماما 
ضعي هذا الخليط في وعاء مقعر
ثم اضيفي اليه القهوة

3 ـ حركي المقادير جيدا، 
ثم اتركيها تبرد في الثلاجة لساعة كاملة 
ضعي قطع الثلج في أربع كؤوس من كؤوس التقديم

4 ـ أعيدي خلط المقادير من جديد جيدا، 
ثم وزعيها داخل أكواب التقديم، وقبل تقديمها
للضيوف زينيـها بالكريمة الكـاملة الدسم.

----------


## ليلاس

نسكافي خيااال 
●●

المقادير والطريقه :

لكل كوب ماء ساخن ملعقة صغيرة نسكافي
و2 ملعقه صغيره سكر تخلط في نفس الكوب
مع 2ملعقه صغيره ماء ساخن 
وتخلط جيدا حتى يصبح الخليط فاتح قليلا
ثم يصب عليه الماء المغلي ويحرك بسرعة 
نضع على وجة كل كوب قليل من الكريمة 
وبواسطة عود خشب تحرك الكريمة على الوجة 
حتى تمتزج وتاخذ شكل دائري ذو لونين متداخلين

----------


## ليلاس

الشكولاتةالساخنة 



المقادير:
- 3 كوب لبن.

- 13 كوب شيكولاته مفرومه { نصف محلاة} 

- 1 ملعقة طعام سكر أبيض.

- 12 ملعقه صغيرة قرفة.

- بيضه واحدة.

*
الطريقه: 
*


1- ضعى اللبن في المايكرويف 

وقومى بتسخينه على المستوى العالى لمدة دقيقتين 

ثم قومى بمزجه مع الشيكولاته والسكر والقرفة في إناء صغير. 

تخفق البيضة حتى تنعم 

ثم تضاف إلى خليط الشيكولاته.

2- أعيدى الخليط إلى المايكرويف 

وشغليه لمدة 3 أو 4 دقائق على المستوى العالى 

أو حتى يصبح ذو رغوة كثيفة 

{ كونى حذرة ولا تترك الخليط حتى درجة الغليان}

ثم قومى بصبه في 3 أقداح.. 

ويمكن تزيين الوجه برش القرفة على حسب الرغبة

----------


## ليلاس

خليط الكــــاكاو الساخن .







المقادير 


8ملاعق ونصف كوب حليب بودرة


كوب ونصف مبيض القهوة بودرة


3 أكواب كاكاو بودرة


كوب ونصف سكر ناعم .


*
الطريقة
*


تخلط المقادير كلها 


وتحفظ في وعاء زجاجي محكم .


لعمل الشراب .. 


يخلط نصف كوب من الخليط السابق مع 


كوب ونصف الكوب ماء مغلي . 


وممكن زياده السكر حسب الرغبه

----------


## ليلاس

شراب الموكـا بالقرفه . 





المقادير


كوب نسكافه


كوبين من خليط الكاكاو السابق ذكرة


كوبين من منيض القهوة


ملعقه صغيرة قرفه


ملعقه صغيرة جوزة الطيب


كوب ونصف سكر .


*
الطريقة
*


تخلط المقادير وتحفظ .


لعمل الشراب ...


4 ملاعق صغيرة مع 


كوب ماء مغلي .

----------


## ليلاس

نسكافي 


الطريقه

ضعي في الابريق 

{النسكافيه - الكوفي ميت 

الفرقه - وقطعتين من المارس - الماء المغلي}

في الكوب نضع باقي المارس 

ونصب عليه الكوفي 

ونزينها بالكاكاو او الجالكسي اذا اردتي 




*و إخيراً خلصت ..*

*إن شاااء الله الوصفااات تعجبكــمـ ..*

*و لا تحرموني من طيب ردودكـمـ ..*

*م/ن ..~*

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكورة ليلاس

----------


## ليلاس

*العفوو خيتي ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشكال حلووة وطرق سهله*
*يسلمووو ليلاس ع الطرح*
*لاخلا من الجديد*
*ودي لكِ*

----------


## ليلاس

* ربي يسلمكـ ..*


*مرورك الأحلى ..*

*تسلمين ع  الحضووور ..*

*منورة ..}*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------

